
Checkprint, a little Python library for filling pre-printed checks - projektfu
https://github.com/veterinarian/checkprint
======
kwhitefoot
Isn't it about time people just abandoned cheques? We haven't used them here
in Norway for so long I can't remember how long ago I last used one, before
the start of the century I think. Most shops and services haven't accepted
cheques for years. Although they are still used for very large transactions
they accounted for only 0.02% of transactions in 2015.

~~~
projektfu
It'd be great, but it's not up to me. If I'm asked for a check, I've got to
write it. Thankfully, we've been using ACH much more, but for transactions
between two tiny parties, there aren't many better options yet. Perhaps Zelle
will come into its own soon.

